# New Yorker--Ukraine: Daily Life



## cgw (Feb 28, 2022)

Topical...Mark Neville's work is worth a look here and elsewhere:









						In Ukraine, Daily Life in the Face of War
					

Through years of conflict, people in eastern Ukraine have sought a semblance of normal existence—one that’s now under siege.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## mjcmt (Feb 28, 2022)

It's sad what's going on there. I pray Putin's insanity attacking the sovereignty of Ukraine is halted.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------

